# Bonjour a tous, nouveau sur le forum



## mbo78 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello all, 
I discovered this very good site.
I live in France (versailles) and my pleasure is a TT quattro 225hp.
Only pleasure during 7 years. 
Martin 
(sorry for my english.... :roll: )


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Bonjour Martin !

Votre anglais est juste bien. Vous avez trouvé le meilleur site de TT dans le monde !


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum ,your english is much better then my french 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Martin


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Martin bienvenue... 

Vous apprendrez rapidement que nous sommes fanatiques des photographies dessus ici, satisfaites ainsi nous montrez votre voiture! 8) :wink:

Merci

Rich


----------

